# Close up pics - pistils and trichs



## Pot Belly (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are some close ups of an Afghani 6 weeks into flower. Most of the trichs are still clear as corn syrup with a small number of cloudy's.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 3, 2008)

oh, buddy... beautiful pics :aok: the rippling waves of trichomes on the veggetation is beaut!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 4, 2008)

Great buds man!


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 4, 2008)

Please sir,  I want some more

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2008)

*Very nice shots PB. :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2008)

Real nice PB.  I like your new camera.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey thanks everyone for the input.  The flowers on these babies (all MJ) are just beautiful close up with the trichs and pistils.  Even the small little leaves that pop out are intiguing.  

I'll take some more close up shots and post on this bud as it matures.  It may not be evident the change in trich color in the pics.  Who knows?  I don't want any amber in her at all so it's getting close for the chop.  Maybe a week?


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 4, 2008)

very nice. I just had to clean up the drool off my keyboard.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 4, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> I don't want any amber in her at all so it's getting close for the chop. Maybe a week?


 
PB what a sight there !! MMMM looks very tastey!!

Why don't u want to have amber in it ?? 

got any pix of the hole plant?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 4, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Why don't u want to have amber in it ??
> 
> got any pix of the hole plant?


 
Hey Flyinghigh. I have a batch of cured weed that I let go for a long time and all trichs were amber at chop. That is some _very_ strong stuff. Two puffs stop me from doing anything productive, and is definitely not daytime stuff. Very narcotic effects just like they say. I just want to curl up on the couch and fall asleep. The effects last for hours, and I also get a headache off it if I don't sleep it off. I grew it so I know there is not any bad stuff in there. Strange, huh?

This batch I want a heady, productive high. Something that allows me to continue working in the yard or whatever, and accomplish what I set out to do.

This particular plant is already semi-famous. She is the Green Giant grow in my signature, and also the same clone I posted in this thread: click


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 4, 2008)

Very beautiful shots PB.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 5, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Flyinghigh. I have a batch of cured weed that I let go for a long time and all trichs were amber at chop. That is some _very_ strong stuff. Two puffs stop me from doing anything productive, and is definitely not daytime stuff. Very narcotic effects just like they say. I just want to curl up on the couch and fall asleep. The effects last for hours, and I also get a headache off it if I don't sleep it off. I grew it so I know there is not any bad stuff in there. Strange, huh?
> 
> This batch I want a heady, productive high. Something that allows me to continue working in the yard or whatever, and accomplish what I set out to do.
> 
> This particular plant is already semi-famous. She is the Green Giant grow in my signature, and also the same clone I posted in this thread: click


 
Wow PB that sure looks Great there !!
I understand what ur saying but U know when it come to GOOD Weed and the amber stuff and U know PB I do take my Pocket scope when I go Buy any weed anymore I do look for amber or couldyness in the weed.. most of the time it clear to cloudy..


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Good pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Pot Belly...Very nice looking Girl there..


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Very fine as usual!


----------

